# Zagg Weekly iPad Giveaway



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.zagg.com/community/contest.php

They're giving away an iPad every week during the month of April. After entering, you will also receive a Zagg coupon code good toward a future purchase.

Good luck!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oooh, sweet, thanks for letting us in on it!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Great, I would love to win one!
Brenda


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Cool.I love Zagg products and already have  an invisible shield on my iPad from them.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

ooh. nice. thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the post, Dana.  That is an awesome sight.  Makes me want to buy all sorts of things!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope one of us can update this thread as a WINNER soon!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Just installed their screen shield on my iPad... Wish I had the coupon code before.  But I registered and got a 40% site wide coupon code! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Dana said:


> I hope one of us can update this thread as a WINNER soon!


Wouldn't that be nice? Good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------

